# Shimano G2



## Hecht100+ (4. Juli 2020)

_Vorbemerkung: Dieser Bericht sollte eigentlich im Thread "Rollen-Zombie-Thread oder Wandelne Tote ab Werk eingestellt werden, dann aber ließ mir mein Gewissen keine Ruhe, das jemand nahe der Niederländischen Grenze evtl. Auswanderungs-Gedanken hegen könnte._

Meine erste "Japanische Edelschmiede" Vintage-Rolle ist angekommen, und sie würde einfach gut in den Zombie-Thread passen, die Shimano G2. Irgendwie hatte ich mir etwas anderes unter Shimano vorgestellt, kein Kugellager, nur Buchsen, furtztrocken (kein Thema, Fettspende nicht erwünscht), eingepresstes Kegelrad, mit einer Klammer gehalten, Tellerrad schräg verzahnt, Rücklaufsperre wirkt direkt auf die andere Seite des Tellerrades. Vom Aufbau her eine billige Japanrolle. Hergestellt ab Mitte der siebziger Jahre, in Deutschland verkauft lt. @eiszeit  ab ca. 1976. Meine Sammelleidenschaft für Shimano hat doch einen großen Dämpfer erhalten. @eiszeit, Walter, kann es sein das es 2 verschiedene Getriebearten gab, du berichtest von einem gerade verzahnten Antriebsrad, was  aber bei einem Hypoid-Getriebe  doch schlecht möglich ist. 

Rollenbilder














Von der Schnurfassung, lt. Spule gehen 360 Meter 8 lbs Schnur drauf oder 330 Meter Line No.3 oder 280 Meter 0,30mm  Nachdem sie gefettet wieder zusammen gebaut ist, läuft sie doch sehr anständig. Besonderheiten: Metallkörper, Überlappende Spule, Außenanschlag, Bügel manuel umklappbar. Die Rücklaufsperre ist nach dem einfetten auch erheblich leiser geworden. Die Bremse scheint  fein einstellbar zu sein. Sie wiegt 425 Gramm und hat eine Übersetzung von 1:3,8.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tellerrad



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Einzelteile, Rotorhalteklammer in der Mitte



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Eingepresses Kegelrad



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rotor von unten



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Einzelteile


----------



## Thomas. (4. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> _Vorbemerkung: Dieser Bericht sollte eigentlich im Thread "Rollen-Zombie-Thread oder Wandelne Tote ab Werk eingestellt werden, dann aber ließ mir mein Gewissen keine Ruhe, das jemand nahe der Niederländischen Grenze evtl. Auswanderungs-Gedanken hegen könnte._


 nee soo schlimm ist es dann doch nicht, mal abgesehen von dem Technischen Murks die das Ding besitzt ist es aber eine sehr schöne Rolle, und da ich ja bis jetzt sowieso nicht mit den alten fische ist es für mich nicht so schlimm, und weiter hin muss man ihr zu gute halten das sie von DAM vertrieben wurde(Spulen von der SLS passen) Shimano wurde erst besser als sie es selbst in die Hand genommen haben (behaupte ich mal einfach habe aber keinen Plan)


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

In den Jahren war die japanische Industrie noch voll auf dem des-mach-ma-auch-Trip. Da wird nicht mehr dabei hergehen. Die kamen erst später mit ansehnlichen Sachen auf den Markt. Aber auch in Europa waren die 70er keine Blütezeit.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @eiszeit, Walter, kann es sein das es 2 verschiedene Getriebearten gab, du berichtest von einem gerade verzahnten Antriebsrad, was  aber bei einem Hypoid-Getriebe  doch schlecht möglich ist.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nein Heiner, es gab keine zwei verschiedenenn Getriebearten. Wurde dahingehend schon von einem anderem Sammler darauf hingewiesen. Schräg verzahntes Antriebsrad ist richtig, Tektur bzw. Änderung erfolgte bereits schon vor einigen Monaten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> _Vorbemerkung: Dieser Bericht sollte eigentlich im Thread "Rollen-Zombie-Thread oder Wandelne Tote ab Werk eingestellt werden, dann aber ließ mir mein Gewissen keine Ruhe, ..._


Genau, da passt das aber schon punktgenau hin! 

Gibt also noch eine größere Verwandschaft, eine ganze Familie dieser ruchlosen Kernzinkverschmelzung Mafioso-Rollen. 
Dazu getarnt im Gewande eine Edelmannes.

Die Shamoni G2, die MAD SL 2, die MAD SLS 2.

Mir hätte schon eine davon gereicht!

Jetzt haben die sich gleich nochmal vermehrt - das Böse schläft nie.
Niemand kann mehr sagen, dass der Shamoni nicht auch so kann. Wenn auch nur in Werwolfnächten.

Also seid gewarnt!


----------



## eiszeit (5. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Shamoni G2, die MAD SL 2, die MAD SLS 2.



Ja, da stellt sich die Frage wo die Rollen hergestellt wurden.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Juli 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja, da stellt sich die Frage wo die Rollen hergestellt wurden.


bei der SLS steht nix, wo das Unheil hergestellt wurde.


----------



## eiszeit (5. Juli 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit dem gleichen System. 




















Daiwa 1500C, A 250X , A 100RL, 130RL und B-130RL usw. usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

Tolle Bildersammlung und Zusammenstellung! 

Mit einer Daiwa Bronze (muss den Typ vom Explosionspapier inzwischen nachgucken) hatte ich auch mal eine kurze Angelphase, 
die glücklicherweise durch neu dazukommende Daiwa Silver 2600C sehr abruppt beendet wurde, und die bröckelnde Freundschaft zu Daiwa war damit stabilisiert und betoniert.

Die Daiwa Silver 2600C hatte um 1978 einen schlanken Angebotspreis von 47 DM in Oldenburg/Nds. im neuen Großmarkt und löste für mich einige Probleme als Rolle(n) fürs schwere und grobe, zudem konnte ich sie vorher bei einem netten älteren Herrn und Kurgast mit viel Zeit auf einem Steg am Zwischenahner Meer mehrmals probeangeln und damit für mich austesten, das war wunderfein als Schüler mit nur selbst verdienten Pennies !
Mein primäer Wunsch, die Ambidex 2430, war derzeit gut doppelt so teuer und wurde nicht günstiger mal angeboten, nur die kleineren 2410 und Pflueger kamen in die Preise der Einsteigerklasse, damit ging ja das meiste schon gut mit.


----------

